# Single Girls Meet up on 13th Sept



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

Ok folks, I know I need to do something about booking this up asap....

I've been dithering because a) it's hard to work out how many people are actually going to be able to come (and I don't want to book somewhere and then have lots of people drop out) and b) because I might not actually be able to make the date myself if it clashes with next round of tx (which current calculations suggest it might)

So - what shall we do? Book up the same place as last time in Stratford? Think there was a deposit payable and then 2 or 3 course set meal for fixed price (about £20 I think)

Or, try to find somewhere in Windsor?

And is there any kind soul out there who could take over the organising in case I can't actually there on the day? Pls let me know

thanks all
Laura
x


----------



## pippa38h (Jun 27, 2008)

Does Winsor have a train station nearby or could someone pick me up from somewhere in London or near - ironically it`s quicker to get to london than the 4.4hrs to stratford (but I don`t know how long to get to Winsor). I drive, but 2hrs is about my limit.
Pippa


----------



## Chowy (Apr 12, 2008)

Hi Pippa

I am just outside of Stratford, if you got the train down I would be happy to meet you at the station.  We have been to dog shows in Durham and it didnt take us as long as 4.4hrs.

Chowy


----------

